# Lomography Petzval f/2.2



## Ozarker (Dec 4, 2015)

Has anyone here used this lens? If so, what do you think about it?

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1132028-REG/lomography_z230c_petzval_85mm_f_2_2_lens.html/prm/alsVwDtl


----------

